# PXE 2.1 client not listenning to isc-dhcpd-V3.0.4 answers ?

## doublehp

(hand copy) (Uranus)

```
[...]

Verifying DMI Pool Data ..............

AMD Data Change...Update New Data to DMI!

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 082)

Copyright (C) 1997-2000  Intel Corporation

For Realtek RTL8111B/8111C Gigabit Ethernet Controller v2.09 (071017)

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 6C F0 49 02 21 9B  GUID: 36434630-34393032-3231-3942FFFFFFFF

PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received.

PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM.

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 [...]

```

On the server (Sirius):

```
Jan  9 20:34:59 sirius dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.193 to 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:23 sirius dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:23 sirius dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.193 to 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:25 sirius dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:25 sirius dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.193 to 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:29 sirius dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:29 sirius dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.193 to 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:37 sirius dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

Jan  9 20:35:37 sirius dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.193 to 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0

```

The box Uranus could boot on this server Sirius 3 days ago, several times. I don't think I changed anything in it. PXE 1.* clients can still boot fine on this server.

Any idea ?

----------

## doublehp

It seems like having two DHCP servers can be a problem. If only one provides PXE, and the non PXE answers first, the client tries to keep the first IP it gets, and, always ignores answers of the PXE one:

```
Jan 10 03:33:06 sirius dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 (192.168.0.1) from 6c:f0:49:02:21:9b via eth0: unknown lease 192.168.0.101.
```

And the PXE clients ends up with the conclusion: my DHCP server did not tell me about PXE, bye.

Is there a way to force the DHXP-PXE server to tell the client to ignore answers of the other server ? or to not try to keep the same IP ?

Anyway, even when I disconnect the non PXE server, and reboot the client, the PXE client still does not get happy.

I just found this tiny difference by using gPXE from USB: sometimes, it reports getting answers from the non PXE server, and then, the PXE one gives the above mesage.

----------

